# Ram mit Memtest86 prüfen - kann keine BootCd erstellen



## Html (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen, mein pc hat ständig einen Bluescreen und nun wollte ich den Ram mal überprüfen. Habe mir auf http://www.memtest86.com/ die zip datei für ein cd-image runtergeladen. Nun entpacke ich die Datei mit winrar und dieses erstellt mir dann einen neuen ordner mit dem namen *memtest86-3.2.iso*. Darin ist wieder eine rar.datei.
Habe den ordner als image auf cd gebrannt, aber ohne erfolg. 

Die  rar.datei im Ordner habe ich auch noch mal entpackt und dann hatte ich einen Ordner BOOT in dem die Datei boot, Typ Sicherheitskatalog und eine Bilddatei sind.


Irgendwas mache ich doch falsch.


mfg, Olli


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Dezember 2006)

Also in diesem Archiv (Memtest86 3.2) ist eine ISO enthalten die Du lediglich auf CD brennen musst und dann sollte es auch schon losgehen koennen.
Moeglicherweise hast Du also einfach die falsche Datei runtergeladen.


----------



## Html (15. Dezember 2006)

Habe die von dir beschriebene Datei runtergeladen, entpackt und die entpackte datei als image gebrannt. Auf der Cd befindet sich jetzt ein ordner boot und darin enthalten eine datei boot.cat und ein memtest.img.

Nur auch damit startet der Rechner ganz normal. Habe auch im Bios angeben First Boot CDDrive.



mfg,Olli


----------



## Html (15. Dezember 2006)

Also habe die Cd mal aufm notebook getestet und siehe da memtest startet.

Nur der andere Rechner nicht. Wie gesagt habe im Bios 1stBoot Device CdRom eingstellt. Beim Booten kommt kurz eine Meldung "Searching Boot Record from CDRom" oder so ähnlich aber dann startet xp ganz normal.

Was mache ich falsch?


Olli


----------



## octo124 (16. Dezember 2006)

Wärst du dem Link oben auch im Text gefolgt, stände u.a. zu lesen dort, dass es Bootpropleme bei einigen Systemen geben kann. In dem Falle eine DOS-CD o. Disk erstellen und dann entweder nur die MemTest.exe mit reinnehmen oder Subordner Memtest und die exe da rein.
http://www.pcfreunde.de/download/detail-4907/memtest.html

Oder du legst dir mal was komplettes zu = eine UltimateBootCD (free) oder Hiren-CD (kostenpflichtig). In beiden hast du fast alles, um deine PCs ohne BS auf Herz + Nieren zu testen.
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287


----------

